# [partly solved]hald/KDE media IOslave not using pmount-hal??

## MadEgg

I don't know exactly what caused it, but a few days ago, whenever I plugged my USB Stick in, in KDE's media:/ IOSlave it appeared instantly and I could open it right away. When I checked on the console it was mounted at /media/X_MICRO_MP3 or something like that, anyway some name refering to the vendor and model of my USB-stick. Now that isn't working anymore.

I've upgrade ivman since then but I don't know if ivman is working together with KDE's media:/ slave or that KDE gets it's information from HAL/DBUS directly; but it doesn't appear anymore in the media:/ IOslave.

Another change is that if the USB stick is plugged in during boot, it will not be mounted automatically. It only gets mounted if I plug it in while the system is already on. And it doesn't get mounted at /media/X_MICRO_EASY_MP3 anymore, but it's mounted at /media/sde1(since the USB-stick gets the /dev/sde1 device-node).

Is this due to some KDE-configuration error or is a problem with ivman? Is ivman actually necessary for getting this to work using the media:/ IOslave? And how can I get the stick to get mounted at /media/X_MICRO_MP3 again instead of /media/sde1? Remember that I didn't configure ivman at all before, there wasn't any specific rule to get it there, so somehow it was set up to mount USB devices at their device-name instead of their device node.

Anyway, the ideal situation wasn't there yet for me, what I would actually like to see would be that whenever I plug my USB-stick in or insert a CD-ROM, I get a new icon on my desktop with the name of the volume or the name of the device, much like what happens on Mac OS X. Is this at all possible, and if so, what software do I need and what software don't I need?

A lot of questions, but anything related to any of the questions would be appreciated!

----------

## MadEgg

Right, I just discovered that somehow kdebase-kioslaves was compiled with USE="-hal", so I recompiled it with USE="hal" and now the devices show up in media:/ again.

But I still can't open them because I get an error message that there is no fstab entry, when ivman is not running.

When ivman is running, I can open them but I get relocated to /media/sde1, not /media/X_MICRO_MP3. 

I found http://wiki.kdenews.org/tiki-index.php?page=DBUS which tells me how to have hal use pmount but the location specified there, or even the file, doesn't exist so I suppose that's a gentoo related thing. I really don't prefer pmount over automatic fstab entry creation, but I can't get any of them to work at the moment.

After reading some manpages of pmount, it seems that if a <label> argument is passed to pmount, it gets mounted to /media/<label> instead of /media/<device>. So somehow before(by KDE??) a <label> was passed, and now it isn't anymore.

[update]

Been fiddling some more, running 'pmount-hal <udi>' from the console works fine, it mounts it at /media/X_MICRO_MP3 as it did before. So somehow it's not mounted using pmount-hal; could this have something to do with the warning in the hal installation script which told me to remove /etc/hal/device.d?

----------

## MadEgg

*bump*

----------

## MadEgg

Someone must have it working using HAL 0.5.4 right?

----------

## MadEgg

Finally somehow reverted back to hal-0.4.7; now media:/ KIOslave works again using hal-0.4.7 and dbus-0.23-r2. This is working now without the use of pmount.

The thing is, the only version of pmount currently in portage requires hal-0.5.1 which is a version that KDE doesn't really work with(yet). There are older versions of pmount that don't require hal-0.5.1 but there's no ebuild for those.

Ah well, at least I've got a working setup right now, I'll have to have some patience to use pmount apparently.

----------

## kmare

i got the same problem i think... i can see the devices showing up with hal 0.5.4 but under media:/ i can't enter them. I noticed that hal 0.5.4 doesn't use/build fstab-sync as it did before.. so i guess that kde is getting confused. How do i make kde use pmount instead of fstab-sync when mounting a device? 

thanx

----------

## Headrush

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

> Someone must have it working using HAL 0.5.4 right?

 

I haven't had any luck either and I'm using KDE 3.5_beta2.

Worked fine with the 3.4 KDE versions and pmount -0.8.x, but no luck now.

----------

## MadEgg

Someone told me that KDE 3.4 doesn't like hal-0.5.x, and that it is made for hal-0.4.x so that might be the reason why it isn't working; I guess that KDE 3.5 will have support for it when it's finished...

----------

## Headrush

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

> Someone told me that KDE 3.4 doesn't like hal-0.5.x, and that it is made for hal-0.4.x so that might be the reason why it isn't working; I guess that KDE 3.5 will have support for it when it's finished...

 

I'm using:

```
kde-3.5_beta2

hal-0.5.4

dbus-0.36.2

pmount-0.9.3-r3
```

and yes KDE is compiled with USE flag hal

Thing is it works perfect with DVD/CDs, but not not other removeable USB devices: external HD, usbstick, 5-in-1 reader, etc.

----------

## MadEgg

Yea, well, KDE 3.5 isn't finished yet, is it?  :Razz: 

----------

## Headrush

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

> Yea, well, KDE 3.5 isn't finished yet, is it? 

 

True, but 3.5 is an extention of 3.4.x, not a new product.

----------

## MadEgg

Yup, therefore it woulnd't be too weird if the media IOslave code isn' rewritten yet to work with HAL-0.5. I would think any dependency like this should be avoided, imo KDE-3.5 should have support for HAL-0.4.x and HAL-0.5.x. 

I also found this patch from archlinux http://cvs.archlinux.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/kde/kdebase/hal-0.5x.patch?cvsroot=Extra&only_with_tag=MAIN

That patch should be able to handle HAL-0.5.x when using KDE 3.4 but I'm not too good with applying patches, maybe someone could put it in an ebuild to have it handled automatically?

----------

## Headrush

 *MadEgg wrote:*   

> Yup, therefore it woulnd't be too weird if the media IOslave code isn' rewritten yet to work with HAL-0.5. I would think any dependency like this should be avoided, imo KDE-3.5 should have support for HAL-0.4.x and HAL-0.5.x. 

 

Well, I think that is what we're trying to find out, an official explanation if it isn't implemented yet or we just don't have it set up/configured properly.

Since Hal 0.5.x is a dependency when using the appropriate USE flag for KDE 3.5, you would think support would be more "advanced" since the release is only a month away. (You wouldn't think the API changes from HAL 0.4.x to 0.5.x would be that difficult)

I'm not impatient, just curious if it was me or the software.

----------

## Headrush

Some SUCCESS!

It looks like for the most part the HAL/DBUS pmount combination is working.

I needed a media reader that supported a compact flash so I ditched my old media reader and got a new one that supported more flash types and low and behold all the the flash type media devices work and will automatically mount. (If I so ask in KDE popup window)

CDs and DVDs always worked fine anyways, and the only thing that doesn't work is the HD in the USB enclosure.

My guess is that when HAL asks the device for info, the info returned by the HD is that it isn't removeable, and hence causes problems.

I can either add a udev rule and fstab entry for this device, or search into creating a specific HAL fdi entry for the HD saying that it is removeable and see how that works.

I'll post how it works out with the second method.

----------

## Tlaloc

Just FYI, maybe useful to someone.

Tried to install hal, dbus with pmount today following the documentation in the gentoo wiki. For pmount I used the ebuild in portage, which requires hal 0.5 and therefore pulls it in. Since hal 0.5 has no fstab-sync anymore I was unsure about what to do then and fiddled around a while. It was only by coincidence that I found out that adding my user to the plugdev group was at least sufficient to allow me to mount my usb stick without an entry for it in fstab. It seems that just adding the user to the plugdev group and emerging pmount is sufficient for hal to use it. Please someone confirm or try it and correct me if I am wrong.

Bye, Valentin.

EDIT:

@Headrush

Which kde popup window, I don't see any when plugging in my card reader or usb stick.

Something else. ivman seems not to work correctly for me. Automount works with my devices but I am prevented from unmounting them.

Thats the error:

 *Quote:*   

> umount: /media/STICK is not in the fstab (and you are not root)

 

----------

## Headrush

 *Tlaloc wrote:*   

> Just FYI, maybe useful to someone.
> 
> Tried to install hal, dbus with pmount today following the documentation in the gentoo wiki. For pmount I used the ebuild in portage, which requires hal 0.5 and therefore pulls it in. Since hal 0.5 has no fstab-sync anymore I was unsure about what to do then and fiddled around a while. It was only by coincidence that I found out that adding my user to the plugdev group was at least sufficient to allow me to mount my usb stick without an entry for it in fstab. It seems that just adding the user to the plugdev group and emerging pmount is sufficient for hal to use it. Please someone confirm or try it and correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Bye, Valentin.
> ...

 

I have everything working perfectly now. The wiki on pmount says to create the link to pmount-hal which WASN'T needed.

Since a hard drive isn't normally removeable, I had to add a device node entry in /etc/pmount.allow for pmount to see it has removeable. (Its in an external USB case)

Tlaloc. whenever I plug in a removeable device, I get a popup menu asking what I'd like to do: open in a new window, starting playing in a specific program, create a new action, etc. This window gives you the option of remembering the preference and it will continue to do so without asking anymore. (ex. Set DVD movies to start xine automatically)

----------

## Tlaloc

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have everything working perfectly now. The wiki on pmount says to create the link to pmount-hal which WASN'T needed.
> 
> 

 

I also didn't have to create any such link. Oneself has only to be very careful when updating configuration files in /etc, I wasn't and this morning it wasn't functioning properly, fortunately with cfg-update it was easy to revert.

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tlaloc. whenever I plug in a removeable device, I get a popup menu asking what I'd like to do: open in a new window, starting playing in a specific program, create a new action, etc. This window gives you the option of remembering the preference and it will continue to do so without asking anymore. (ex. Set DVD movies to start xine automatically)

 

But thats with kde-3.5_beta2, isn't it?

Bye, Valentin.

----------

## Headrush

 *Tlaloc wrote:*   

> But thats with kde-3.5_beta2, isn't it?

 

Ya, sorry about that, discussing the same problems in a kde 3.5 beta thread also.   :Confused: 

When using the 3.4 line of KDE I had it working perfectly, but that was using the 8.x versions of pmount.

With those versions you had to make the pmount-hal link like the wiki said.

----------

## Shadow Skill

I seem to be having wierd issues with KDE and media:/  I took out the Udev rules I created for my Iriver [which really only partially worked, it wouldn't detect the device properly during boot up.] and a rule I was making for my USB stick.  with Konqueror my usb stick won't even show up as an available hard disk while I have two entries for my internal sata hard drive one being sda1 which functions properly the other being sda which fails to mount at all obviously.  The usb stick shows up as sdb with sdb1 being the mount target, in Nautilus the usb stick shows up as unmounted but it won't let me mount the stick it keeps wanting to mount /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sdb1.  Strangley enough on my laptop both my Iriver and my usb stick mount properly without my having created any specific rules to govern them, my only problem is that I cannot unmount or eject them as a normal user [I'll check and see if plgdev is available on my laptop later, but I don't have pmount installed at all on it so I doubt it.] any ideas on how I can fix these problems for my machines?

Update:

I just rebooted after adding my Iriver back to fstab and reenabling my slightly broken udev rule and the Iriver appears in Nautilus as expected and I'm able to mount and unmount as a normal user but Konqueror gives me the you are not root error a previous poster mentioned here, and it still has a duplicate entry for my sata hdd [that doesn't actually work.] and it does not see my Iriver at all...any ideas given this new info?

I'm running KDE 3.4, and Gnome (specifically Nautilus) 2.12.1

----------

## VoVaN

I'm using KDE-3.5_beta2 and don't use pmount/ivman... and everything works fine here. All I've to do is compile the latest hal (sys-apps/hal-0.5.4) with --enable-fstab-sync and then:

```
mkdir haldaemon:root /media

chown haldaemon:root /etc

chown haldaemon:root /etc/fstab

/etc/init.d/hald restart

```

----------

## taskara

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

> I'm using KDE-3.5_beta2 and don't use pmount/ivman... and everything works fine here. All I've to do is compile the latest hal (sys-apps/hal-0.5.4) with --enable-fstab-sync and then:
> 
> ```
> mkdir haldaemon:root /media
> 
> ...

 

Thank you VoVaN! This works for me with hald 0.5.4.

I didn't need to have /etc owned by haldaemon, but I did need to make /etc/fstab owned by haldaemon:haldaemon.

Cheers,

Chris

----------

## VoVaN

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thank you VoVaN! This works for me with hald 0.6.4.
> 
> I didn't need to have /etc owned by haldaemon, but I did need to make /etc/fstab owned by haldaemon:haldaemon.
> ...

 

hald 0.6.4??? Is it really correct?

----------

## taskara

Sorry.. 0.5.4, not 6 opps. will amend.

Can I ask a few questions of you, can you unmount CD's using the "Storage Media" applet on the taskbar? and what happens when you run eject from the same thing?

Eject hasn't worked for me under KDE since 3.4 has been out.

Cheers

-c

----------

## VoVaN

 *taskara wrote:*   

> Sorry.. 0.5.4, not 6 opps. will amend.

 

 :Wink: 

 *taskara wrote:*   

> Can I ask a few questions of you, can you unmount CD's using the "Storage Media" applet on the taskbar? and what happens when you run eject from the same thing?
> 
> Eject hasn't worked for me under KDE since 3.4 has been out.
> 
> Cheers
> ...

 

With >=kde-3.5-beta2 it works just fine here. I've some problems for a particular DVD(+RW) types (Plextor 716A for instance) with the correct media type detection (detects "Blank DVD+RW", but there's DVD+RW with some content...), but for the rest it's Ok.

----------

## taskara

You were right.. I had to also chown /etc to haldaemon:root.

I also had to hack the ivman ebuild because adding a user was inside the sourcecompile section and I'm using pre-compiled binaries.

Allso hacked the hal ebuild to enable fstabsync and chowning automatically. If anyone wants them I'll upload them (included in Kororaa beta2).

Thanks VoVan, you saved me lots of time  :Smile: 

Chris

----------

## VoVaN

 *taskara wrote:*   

> You were right.. I had to also chown /etc to haldaemon:root.
> 
> I also had to hack the ivman ebuild because adding a user was inside the sourcecompile section and I'm using pre-compiled binaries.

 

I've been wondering how you got it working without that...

form fstab-sync.c

```
 * TODO: add support for using /tmp if /etc is mounted readonly (with

 * /etc/fstab being on a tmpfs or ramfs)
```

Would be nice to know when it will be implimented. Don't like to do some hacks of source if this feature is already in TODO list  :Wink: 

[quote="taskara"]Allso hacked the hal ebuild to enable fstabsync and chowning automatically. If anyone wants them I'll upload them (included in Kororaa beta2).[/quot]

I mentioned this already in the first post. The strange thing is that the previous ebuild has --enable-fstab-sync option by default  :Question: 

Would be nice having this option in USE flags.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> Thanks VoVan, you saved me lots of time 
> 
> Chris

 

Always welcome   :Wink: 

----------

## taskara

Yes, I agree  :Smile: 

Cheers

-c

----------

## Clansman

hi everyone,

I was having the same issues with kde 3.5_rc1 and now 3.5.0.

after some digging, I tried to add myself into the plugdev group and everything started working fine! I wasn't after fixed mountpoints like /media/my_mp3_flash, but only automated mounts of removable media.

relevant software versions are:

```

kde-3.5.0

hal-0.5.4

dbus-0.50-r1

pmount-0.9.6

```

thanks for the tips.

[]

----------

## The Mountain Man

I'm having limited success getting all this working.  Any chance somebody could post some detailed instructions on exactly what we need to do to make automounting work in KDE 3.5?

----------

## den_RDC

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Some SUCCESS!
> 
> It looks like for the most part the HAL/DBUS pmount combination is working.
> 
> I needed a media reader that supported a compact flash so I ditched my old media reader and got a new one that supported more flash types and low and behold all the the flash type media devices work and will automatically mount. (If I so ask in KDE popup window)
> ...

 

I found out why KDE doesn't want to mount USB HD drives, but does everything fine with usb cards & readers & cameras, and like you said it's a pmount problem, ... i tracked it down to some oscure mailing list post, and it turns out you need sysfsutils-1.3.x ...  now it finally works !!!!!!

----------

## skunk

hi!

i'm using sys-apps/dbus-0.50-r1, sys-apps/hal-0.5.4, sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6 with kde 3.5.

under media:/ i get device icons when i put a cd into the usb burner and when i plug in the usb hdd.

when clicking on them the devices mounts fine (under /media/sr0 the cd and /media/sd2 the hd) but konqueror hangs forever while trying to access media:/sr0 or media:/sd2 and if i press the reload button i get:

```
Could not mount device.

The reported error was:

mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/sda2

mount failed
```

beside that i don't get any device icon when putting a cd into my internal (/dev/hdb) cdrom but i can mount it fine manually...

i've found a lot of posts about this subject but didn't found any solution yet  :Sad: 

thank you!

----------

## niknik

As you can read in Tlaloc's post above:

Make yourself member of the plugdev group.

Solved the problem for me (both mount and unmount)

----------

## skunk

i'm in the plugdev group and, like i said, the devices mounts fine, but konqueror waits forever when trying to access eg. media:/sda2

----------

## EasterParade

Hi all,

my transition to kde-3.5.0 meta went more or less well, but it will not work with dbus, hal, pmount (a. ivman).

Neither does konqueror lets me get insight into any audiocd, nor will k3b start at any cost whatsoever:

```
k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libhal.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Revdep-rebuild wants me to do the following:

```
  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blibsndfiledecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bffmpegdecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/dbus_bindings.so (requires libdbus-glib-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bdevice.so.2.0.0 (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3b.so.1.0.0 (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libhal-storage.so.0.0.0 (requires libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/k3b (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/pmount (requires libhal-storage.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/pumount (requires libhal-storage.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/pmount-hal (requires libhal-storage.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/sbin/fstab-sync (requires libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon (requires libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3bwavedecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisdecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3bmaddecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3bsoxencoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3bexternalencoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3boggvorbisencoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3blibsndfiledecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3blameencoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/kde3/libk3bffmpegdecoder.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/python2.4/site-packages/dbus_bindings.so (requires libdbus-glib-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libk3baudiometainforenamerplugin.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libk3bdevice.so.2.0.0 (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libk3b.so.1.0.0 (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libhal-storage.so.0.0.0 (requires libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libk3baudioprojectcddbplugin.so (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/k3b (requires libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/pmount (requires libhal-storage.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/pumount (requires libhal-storage.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/bin/pmount-hal (requires libhal-storage.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/sbin/fstab-sync (requires libhal.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kded_mediamanager.so (requires libhal-storage.so.1 libhal.so.1 libdbus-1.so.1)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

...

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps -p =sys-apps/dbus-0.23-r3 =sys-apps/hal-0.4.7-r2 =app-cdr/k3b-0.12.4a =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.10.1-r2 =sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6 =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.0

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.23-r3

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.4.7-r2

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.4a

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.10.1-r2

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.0

```

But I´ve already done that a couple of times since yesterday and so I´m less optimistic

about its outcome.

Sorry for the long code quoting but it may be more precise than my comments.

----------

## Headrush

I'm curious as to the files being in /usr/X11R6/bin.

I have the same thing, (No problems though). Using equery the programs are installed in the KDEDIR, aka /usr/kde/3.5/bin

What program/process is making these /usr/X11R6/bin entries? equery belongs ... doesn't show anything.

Interesting.

Maybe do a ldconfig as root? What is the output of ldd /usr/X11R6/bin/k3b?

----------

## EasterParade

I´m a little confused; revdep-rebuild regularly fails compiling pmount and exits

with this message:

```
checking sysfs/libsysfs.h presence... yes

checking for sysfs/libsysfs.h... yes

checking for sysfs_open_directory in -lsysfs... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for HAL... configure: error: Package requirements (hal >= 0.5.2 hal-storage >= 0.5.2) were not met.

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively you may set the HAL_CFLAGS and HAL_LIBS environment variables

to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for

more details.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/pmount-0.9.6/work/pmount-0.9.6/config.log

```

kdebase-kioslaves compiles well but this morning when I started X a. Kde I got the

message of DCOPserver not running or some such thing (network within kde).

ldconfig output

```
# ldconfig

ldconfig: File /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2 is empty, not checked.

```

Doesn´t help very much.

ldd /usr/X11R6/bin/k3b :

```
# ldd /usr/X11R6/bin/k3b

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libk3bdevice.so.2 => /usr/lib/libk3bdevice.so.2 (0xb7f96000)

        libk3b.so.1 => /usr/lib/libk3b.so.1 (0xb7dfe000)

        libsamplerate.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsamplerate.so.0 (0xb7de1000)

        libhal.so.0 => /usr/lib/libhal.so.0 (0xb7dd9000)

        libpopt.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0 (0xb7dd2000)

        libdbus-qt-1.so.1 => /usr/lib/libdbus-qt-1.so.1 (0xb7dc0000)

        libdbus-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.0 (0xb7d7b000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0xb7d48000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7d3f000)

        libkparts.so.2 => /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkparts.so.2 (0xb7cf8000)

        libkio.so.4 => /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkio.so.4 (0xb799c000)

        libkdeui.so.4 => /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.so.4 (0xb76b3000)

        libkdesu.so.4 => /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libk39e000)

        libkdefx.so.4 => /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.so.4 (0xb7371000)

        libqt-mt.so.3 => /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 (0xb6c73000)

        libmng.so.1 => /usr/lib/libmng.so.1 (0xb6c12000)

        liblcms.so.1 => /usr/lib/liblcms.so.1 (0xb6be6000)

        libjpeg.so.62 => /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 (0xb6bc8000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb6bbf000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0xb6bbb000)

        libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1 (0xb6bb2000)

        libXft.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXft.so.2 (0xb6ba0000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xb6b79000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xb6b06000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb6b01000)

        libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb6acc000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb6abd000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb69ef000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb69e6000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb69ce000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb697b000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xb6973000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb6962000)

        libfam.so.0 => /usr/lib/libfam.so.0 (0xb6959000)

        libacl.so.1 => /lib/libacl.so.1 (0xb6952000)

        libattr.so.1 => /lib/libattr.so.1 (0xb694e000)

        libmusicbrainz.so.4 => /usr/lib/libmusicbrainz.so.4 (0xb691d000)

        libexpat.so.0 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 (0xb68fd000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6 (0xb682f000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb680c000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb66f4000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fc0000)

```

I can run k3b but I can burn anything (cd or dvd) only as root. As user I get an I/O error.

And kaffeine for example doesn´t play any audiofiles from an audiocd.

----------

## tuam

 *skunk wrote:*   

> i'm in the plugdev group and, like i said, the devices mounts fine, but konqueror waits forever when trying to access eg. media:/sda2

 

I had the same problem. For me it helped to create an udev rule 

```
BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd[a-z]1", NAME="usb/stick", SYMLINK="%k"
```

 and an appropriate fstab entry

```
/dev/usb/stick          /media/stick    vfat            <snip>
```

This made Konqueror change the media icon from the harddisk to the USB stick, and now it mounts nicely.

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## Headrush

If you are going to be using KDE's use of hal and pmount and automounting, you DON'T want to be making /etc/fstab entries. Of course you can make it work this way, but I would advise against it.

Not to discourage you tuam, but with that rule, soon as you attach another sdX device, you are going to have problems.

----------

## tuam

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> If you are going to be using KDE's use of hal and pmount and automounting, you DON'T want to be making /etc/fstab entries. Of course you can make it work this way, but I would advise against it.
> 
> Not to discourage you tuam, but with that rule, soon as you attach another sdX device, you are going to have problems.

 

Actually, automounting doesn't work properly here.   :Confused:  I have another udev rule that assigns my usb harddisk to another device, and I'm prepared to connect only one removable storage device (usb sticks, digital camera) at a time. If I could manage to make hal+pmount mount auomatically, I am going to switch to that.

FF,

 Daniel

----------

